# liability insurance for venomous snakes



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

hi guys .. seeing the post about the cost of DWA licences in each county .. got me thinking about the insurance side of keeping DWA reptiles. let me just say at this point i do not have any intentions at this point of getting a licence.. maybe somewhere in the distant future maybe . who is it you guys insure with ? and how much is the liability insurance .. if you don't mind me asking :2thumb:


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

https://www.exoticdirect.co.uk/dangerous-wild-animals-insurance

Most DWA holders use these guys, I believe.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Your looking at £250ish for 25 animals and about £500ish for up to 50 for £1m liability insurance.

hope that helps.

Alex.


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

I use exotic direct. They are reasonably priced and very helpful.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Just came across this thread while searching about insurance on google. Sorry to drag it up again but hopefully someone will still reply. 

How much roughly are you looking at for 1-2 snakes? £250 seems really good for 25 snakes but I can't see it being equivalently cheap for 1-2.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

russm said:


> Just came across this thread while searching about insurance on google. Sorry to drag it up again but hopefully someone will still reply.
> 
> How much roughly are you looking at for 1-2 snakes? £250 seems really good for 25 snakes but I can't see it being equivalently cheap for 1-2.


It will still be about the 250 mark


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, and ExoticDirect do a monthly payment plan.

(They also ask "Has the animal displayed any vicious tendencies recently?" which I found funny)


----------

